# Household soaps to wash dog with



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Since my female has bad allergies and I can't afford to get her tested right now would lye soap b ok to wash her with to keep her itch down? Also need some tips maybe for raw foods to feed her till I can afford special dog food

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if anything I would just use dawn dish soap if nothing else. But you can get pet shampoos that are mild like a oatmeal based one or a hypoallergenic one and they are not all that expensive. I think I paid $6 for the oatmeal one I just picked up. 
Washing her unless you know what is causing the reaction will not fix what is going on. Is she getting hives or something? have you tried eliminating possible irritants yet ? I would start with food and checking for fleas as well. maybe go to a grain free if she is not on one yet and see if there is an improvement.


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

I've trained everything I can money wise. I know there r fleas in the house that we r having a huge problem getting rid of. She's breaking out in some sort of bumpy rash that look like zits and her skin is really pink. Redder than it should b. she's starting to lose some of her hair. I'm not sure if its the fleas or the frontline I used cuz she got the rash like a day after I put the frontline on her. But both of my pitties r licking their paws like they have good allergies. I gave my female taste of the wild and it made it worse. I started feeding them nutro and it made her worse but him slightly better so I put her back on her purina dog chow and her rash has went down some but that might b bcuz I've been giving her benodryl and washing her with an oatmeal and aloe based shampoo but her hair is falling out 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Tried*

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

how long did you try each food for?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Zymox has amazing shampoo and conditioner.
Diatomaceouse earth (sp) is pretty cheap at feed stores and can help with the flea problem as well. 
If you want your dog to go raw, then you need to really research it before you start. You can't just toss a piece of meat in a bowl and that be enough. You have to feed meat, bone, and organs for a proper diet. Google prey model raw and go from there. 
I have been feeding PMR since the beginning of June, and Ecko is doing fantastic on it.


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh it's that kind of raw food? Lol I didn't really know what it was but I see slot if ppl talk about it and how it's good. Is it expensive to feed them raw?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Monroeandkaneendingbsl said:


> Oh it's that kind of raw food? Lol I didn't really know what it was but I see slot if ppl talk about it and how it's good. Is it expensive to feed them raw?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I don't feed commercial raw, so it doesn't cost anymore then a good quality kibble. I did a lot of research before I started. I also had a mentor who helped me out a lot.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

it will cost you more then the lower grade food you do now but for 2 dogs it will be cheaper then feeding orijen or acana lol. Depends on your supplier too, need to find a good source for meat or a reasonable butcher.


----------



## C&B (Aug 5, 2012)

I wouldn't use dawn, I used it previously and it made Cooper break out with some rash. My vet said dawn works and it kills fleas but it is to rough for most dogs. I recommend a good oatmeal shampoo.


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

What do you all think about some kind of vasaline or like caladryl something for anti itch or moisturizer. Would it b safe to give her human fish oil vitamins?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish oil pills would be OK to give her. 
If you are looking to help with the itch, blend up some oatmeal, add water and make a paste. put it on the dog and leave it to dry, then just brush it off. Should help a little.

And Angel is right about the price and source for raw. I have a local butcher here who carries some weird stuff that is prettty inexpensive. I also have occasional scores from CL that are cheap or free, and a few friends who hunt and sometimes throw me a bone. (pun intended)


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Is it really ok to feed them raw meet and bones?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Monroeandkaneendingbsl said:


> Is it really ok to feed them raw meet and bones?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


That's what I feed my dog. He had a pork rib with meat on it and a 1/4 cup of pig brains for dinner last night. He had a chicken thigh for breakfast this morning, and for dinner tonight he will be eating a beef rib with meat on it. This weekends meal plans include but are not limited to: a stripped turkey leg, some beef liver as well as a mackrel halved between two meals, and whatever else I measure out from the freezer, likely pork or chicken again and probably beef kidneys.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

C&B said:


> I wouldn't use dawn, I used it previously and it made Cooper break out with some rash. My vet said dawn works and it kills fleas but it is to rough for most dogs. I recommend a good oatmeal shampoo.


 My vet also told me dawn does wonders for fleas. Back before I knew better and had all of my dogs on preventative care they all had regular dawn dish soap baths. Just lather them up and as soon as you see dead fleas usually 2 minutes or so rinse them off and the fleas will just fall off. I never had a problem with it until I told one of my friends about it and her dog got dry skin so bad it cracked and bled from it. I consulted the vet and they said it can dry the skin out on some dogs so they recommend a spray ($9) a bottle that lubricates the skin. By the time you've spent the money on the soap and the spray (just in case) you might as well just buy a quality shampoo.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Monroeandkaneendingbsl said:


> I've trained everything I can money wise. I know there r fleas in the house that we r having a huge problem getting rid of. She's breaking out in some sort of bumpy rash that look like zits and her skin is really pink. Redder than it should b. she's starting to lose some of her hair. I'm not sure if its the fleas or the frontline I used cuz she got the rash like a day after I put the frontline on her. But both of my pitties r licking their paws like they have good allergies. I gave my female taste of the wild and it made it worse. I started feeding them nutro and it made her worse but him slightly better so I put her back on her purina dog chow and her rash has went down some but that might b bcuz I've been giving her benodryl and washing her with an oatmeal and aloe based shampoo but her hair is falling out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


if you have a huge flea problem inside the home, you need to address that issue as well. otherwise you're just going in circles.


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Ya I'm trying but as I stated I have already bombed the house. I cannot afford a terminator

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Also if you feed them Garlic it will repel the fleas just as well as frontline without all the chemicals. Not garlic salt or powder but fresh garlic. It will make their breath smell lol but it's better than a rash.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hmm I heard that working on humans. Not sure if she will like the garlic lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Monroeandkaneendingbsl said:


> Ya I'm trying but as I stated I have already bombed the house. I cannot afford a terminator
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Arnold gets rid of fleas!?! Lol sorry could not resist. I covered the grain options in a few of your other threads. Reread those


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Lol another question. I'm my female pitbull has a problem with my male cousin. EVERYTIME he comes over I have to crate her bcuz she growls at him, last time she tried to bite him. When I was little my German shep actually tried to rip his pants off. All of my dogs have seemed to have a prob with him and idk y or how to fix it

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

It is kinda funny but then again it's a very serious matter

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

